# any at home photographers/videographers?



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi There,

I was just wondering if anyone on this forum does photography or videography for a business out in rural areas. im in northern rural Wisconsin, that already has a market with around 5 to 10 photographers in it doing the usual weddings, senior pictures, family photos and so on. My only real skill that I could work from home from is doing photography and videos. Have any of you started your own business in a related situation? I work full time now in the city but want to move to my country homestead once im done remodeling and would like to not have to work at a job i hate to make it... I would, but id rather try before already giving up.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

There is VERY little business going on in photography now. Peter Miller, a world class photographer I know who studied under Karsh, has been struggling for years and has had to resort to kickstarter to remain in publishing. I have another photographer friend who does gorgeous landscape photography and some portraiture. He hasn't been able to make a go of it for years, although there are plenty of people who try to steal his images and use them online.

Unless you have an angle for a cute Youtube channel, you would be better off exploring other revenue sources.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have a friend who does photography and had his own business for twenty years. A few years ago he sold the business but he and a partner still do senior photos for a couple of large high schools in the big city. Now that every tom dick and harry have digital cameras and are out there taking pics he developed a beginner and intermediate photography classes that he teaches from his house on Saturday mornings. I don't know how many classes their are, my brain says six and the cost is like 200.00 or so.


----------



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks for the info!


----------

